# Looking for flat share in/around Discovery Bay??



## Laugh.love.smile (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi, I am a young professional moving to Discovery Bay at the beginning of august. Looking to ideally share accommodation with a like wise young professional mid-late 20's... To keep costs down etc. If anybody is interested or looking get in touch


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi again,
Glad you took the plunge, and decided on working in DB, there is a forum just for DB, 
xxxxxxx Where you will be able to communicate with DB locals, it is only a small town, and locals will give you a lot of help..
As for flat sharing make sure you answer ads from other professionals like yourself. There are many of the maids/helpers from Philippines advertising for flat share. They are not legally allowed to live out of their employers home by Hk immigration rules, and some tend to live cramped like sardines in flats, and also borrow stuff, whether they have consent or not, and generally very noisy.
You may also see ads for a studio or one bed furnished flat on that forum for a very reasonable price. I joined the DB forum before we finally moved, and lots of people were very helpful.
Good luck with everything.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I have sent you a private message with the discovery bay forum details on, to find it you can just find the PM box at the top right of this screen, and click on it.


----------



## william415 (May 27, 2015)

I am also interested, still available now?


----------



## Anne01 (Jul 31, 2015)

Yes, it's available now


----------



## Anne01 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi William are you interested to see the flat? Give me a call


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Anne01 said:


> Hi William are you interested to see the flat? Give me a call


Contact by Private Message only please. Do not share contact details on the forum.


----------



## Anne01 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi Xabiachika, are you looking for a flat share? How much you charge for?


----------

